# Is this enough light over my 29gal?



## geKo (Jun 25, 2004)

Im planning on setting up a 29gal with only about 2 types of plants which are:

Eleocharis acicularis > Dawrf Hair Grass
Lindernia rotundifolia > Baby Tear

I plan on using DIY CO2 and flourite as the substrate. The layout will be hair grass everywhere except the right corner where the baby tear will be raised on a mound. Rockwork will be done in the grassy field.

My question is would this be enough light for what i plan to do. Heres a link to the light i want to buy:
http://www.petmeister.com/item2301.htm

Remember i wont have any shaded spots so if that helps then take that into mind  I hope this light can work for what i plan to do because i dont want to spend a lot on such a simple looking tank if you know what i mean.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that's a pretty good price for the light.

That would give you a little over 2 WPG, but you do have to take into consideration that a 29 is a little higher so the light has more water go go through to get to the bottom, which is where your plant selections will be.
I've never tried Hairgrass, but the Baby Tears _might_ be okay, especially if they're going to be in a mound.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

If you maintain your CO2 between 20 and 30ppm and you keep up with your fertilizers and water changes, that should be a healthy tank.

You probably will also want a different bulb for that fixture. I use 6700K.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That's enought light to grow almost anything and yet still not be to hard to manage. Like Error said, keep you CO2 levels good, and your ferts in order and everything will be just fine


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. I have 29 gallon that I bought for $5 at a garage sale. I have been looking at these for about a month. Granted I'm using a standard plastic light canopy with a aqua-glow 20w flourescent/no reflector right now and things are doing ....um ok. I mean the plants are growing straight up reaching for the stars and I applogize to them secretly without my girl hearing me everynight. 

Can't wait to add a good lighting system.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

One thing to consider is that there aren't any 30" long PC bulbs. The fixture you linked to is a 23" bulb in a 30" wide fixture so you're not going to get full side to side coverage over your tank.

I run two 24" wide Aqualights over my 29, one with a 6700K bulb and the other a 10000K. Both lights have the optional legs attached to keep it off the glass top (to keep the heat down). I keep one fixture slid over to one side of the tank that has the higher light demanding plants. The other fixture is centered. This works out pretty well for me as the side "darker" side of the tank is where I'm trying to get my micranthemoides to grow vertically.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I have an AHSupply 55w kit along with a diffused 20w normal bulb and the hairgrass is growing ok. 

I am going to upgrade all that to 4x 20w overdriven bulbs, which will give me about 120w. I'm getting in some more rarer plants though, hence the upgrade.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 5, 2004)

skinns said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have 29 gallon that I bought for $5 at a garage sale.


WAY TO GO YOU LUCKY DOG YOU!!!! *grin* Im glad to hear Im not the only one that loves digging thorugh other peoples left overs for great finds. I didnt relize how good I had it till I gave a friend of mine the 20L outta my bath/dressing room, and then decided I wanted to replace it (VERY relaxing to watch while soaking in a hot bubble bath). My eyes almost popped outta my head when I relized how much they are new. Didn't relize what a good deal Id gotten ($3.00). But when I saw that 30 gallon set up for $50.00, I didnt think twice. *grin*

Joy

Cant help it.....its been a WHILE since SOMEONE in my family didnt have a spare laying around, so I just HADNT had the need to look at new tank prices. grin. :shock:


----------

